# CPAP Machine -- How to Travel on Airplane



## citymouse0_1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone have a good idea on how to travel with a CPAP (positive air pressure breathing machine for sleep apnea) machine?  Mine just has a soft-sided over-the-shoulder type bag.  Is there a good way to check it and prevent/minimize damage?

Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## ilisao (Feb 19, 2006)

My father travels with one and never, ever checks it - he carries it on.  He also travels with a letter from his doctor regarding its need and use.  I wouldn't even consider checking it as it is a piece of medical equipment, and too important to risk losing.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 19, 2006)

I pack my CPAP into my carry-on bag.  I put clothes around it to cushion it.  

I would not check my CPAP -- too much danger of loss or damage.

I've only had problems twice.  In Europe, the CPAP itself was right at the weight limit (European airlines have very low weight limits for carry-ons), and the airline would not make an exception and let me take my carry-on bag, with the CPAP, on the plane.  I put the CPAP in a tote bag and carried it on alone, but it was difficult to carry that way, plus I got very stressed out when I realized that my medicines and other important stuff were still in the bag I had just checked!   The other problem was trying to bring both my CPAP and my laptop on a US flight.  I explained that one bag was medical equipment and the other was a computer, and the airline let me carry both on.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just a reminder that US airlines allow one carry-on bag and one personal item, but medical equipment is exempt from these rules, so you can carry 3 items on board.  But these are the rules for US airports - check the rules for other countries.  We were in Canada and my husband was not allowed to carry the above 3 items through security.  He could have only two items, so he stuffed his CPAP into his carry-on bag.  Once past security, it was okay to unpack the CPAP and carry the 3 items aboard the plane which was a US carrier.  

Evelyn


----------



## folashade (Feb 19, 2006)

I wouldn't check it.  There is too much chance of it breaking in transit.  I would do as the poster above suggested and but it in a carry on bag and place in the overhead compartment


----------



## pizzagirl (Feb 19, 2006)

*You May Find This Hard to Believe but....*

BOTH myself and my husband have C-Pap machines!!  We have the soft case over the shoulder bags too.  We travel alot, and take them everywhere we go.  The most problem we ever had at an airport was going through security where they have opened them up and examined them.  I think the airline personnel is getting more used to seeing them now, as they don't raise their eyebrows as much anymore.  As a previous poster said,this is medical equipment and therefore does not count as a carry-on bag.  We would never check the equipment with the regular luggage.  You shouldn't have any problems at all.  Happy Sleeping!!!!


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 20, 2006)

DW bought a very small unit for travel which she packs in a sturdy carry-on.  Think it is by Good Knight and weighs about 1.5# and is about 5.5x3x8 inches.  Got hers for $300. but think it's closer to $400. normally.


----------

